# Project anybody?



## jbjd (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-Heavenly-Coffee-Machine-Silver-RRP-900-Faulty-NR-/390527046812?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item5aed39d49c


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

For a reason price this could be a great machine for someone. I'm not that technically minded.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

And this is why i wish i had more time on my hands. I know nothing about the internals, but for the right price and with a bit of time it would definitely be worth a tinkering with!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not really a fan of scalloped casing machines, but may chuck in a bid if the ending price is reasonable enough.

What do we think this machine will go for? I reckon £100+ for a used Fracino Heavenly


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, my bet is that the machine will go for £111.96. Someone will see its potential.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

sandykt said:


> OK, my bet is that the machine will go for £111.96. Someone will see its potential.


maybe in excess of £200?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

£200+ is a big gamble, but I'm sure its probably a basic part that needs replacing.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I reckon even more than that..... Shame I don't have money for a project, I'd be up for it


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It could be something as simple as the burn-out fuse on the boiler heating element. Even a new element isn't particularly expensive.

Even at £200 it would be a cracking bargain. I'd be tempted myself if I didn't have the Heavenly's less shiny cousin already.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like this company deals with returned goods which makes me wonder why it hasn't been repaired. As has been said, at the right price it may be worth a punt but could end up a potentially costly repair.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Forgot to say that another broken one went for £158 recently which is a decent price and leaves enough cash in the kitty for a repair


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Already £75. This will go for a ridiculous price


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Padder said:


> Already £75. This will go for a ridiculous price


Bidding War!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

With less than 24 hours to go, this auction is now at £107! I think this could end up over £150.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

sandykt said:


> With less than 24 hours to go, this auction is now at £107! I think this could end up over £150.


North of £200 I think. Big risk when you have no idea what is wrong with it or how much abuse it's had. Just read the bit on the description where it says the guard is loose so probably been knocked around. I'd go to £150 but not £200


----------



## jbjd (Dec 7, 2012)

padder you where right


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

£305 for a machine that you've never seen and doesn't work is madness when you can buy a new one for another £300 ish. I think the days of picking up cheap fracinos on ebay is over. I blame these bloody forums


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Padder said:


> £305 for a machine that you've never seen and doesn't work is madness when you can buy a new one for another £300 ish. I think the days of picking up cheap fracinos on ebay is over. I blame these bloody forums


£300 is just crazy


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm. Looks a bit fishy to me. Over £300!!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Madness you could pick up something better that also works for that.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Padder said:


> £305 for a machine that you've never seen and doesn't work is madness when you can buy a new one for another £300 ish. I think the days of picking up cheap fracinos on ebay is over. I blame these bloody forums


Damn you all for making me never to afford a cheap fracino!!!


----------

